# Hello Everyone!



## Sam014 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello folks! 
I'm Sam, and I reside in Somerset. Currently owned by 7 rats. 
I owned mice many years ago, and am currently thinking about obtaining these delightful critters again in the near future. 
Most of my Rats are now elderly, and have decided that once they leave me, I will keep mice. (I'm desperately wanting my living room back. Lol)
Thank you for reading, and I look forward to participating in a few threads.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to you and all your rats


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

